# FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here!



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Catchy name isnt it








*****************
WE HAVE IN HOUSE FULL CNC CAPABILITIES AND CAN MAKE WHATEVER FLANGE YOU WANT.SIMPLY SEND ME AN EMAIL WITH THE DRAWING OF THE FLANGE (.pdf / .dxf / iges / .dwg) AND EXPECTED WAIT TIME IS 2-3 WEEKS.
FOR THE WHOLE RANGE OF 034 MOTORSPORT FLANGES SIMPLY CLICK HERE.PRICING LISTED BELOW IS NOT AVAILABLE FROM THE ONLINE STORE SO SIMPLY SEND US A PM/EMAIL WHEN YOU ARE READY TO ORDER.
*****************

_Quote, originally posted by *T3 Log Manifold Flange* »_
T3 Log manifold flange, machined from billet 304 stainless steel, back of flange radiused for 1.25" hydraulic tubing ("WeldEls"). Tapped for 10mm x 1.5mm threads, use in conjunction with our turbo flange kit.
Makes flange work on WeldEl manifolds quick, clean and strong, stainless material for use with stainless tubing for the ultimate stength and weldability.








*PRICE = $72.28US + Shipping*




_Quote, originally posted by *Intake Manifold Flange, 2.8L & 3.2L 24V VR6* »_
CAD drafted, and constructed from 1" thick billet aluminum. Features radiused transitions from oval to square. Designed for use with Ross Machine oval tubing.
Profiled specifically either for 2.8L 24V VR6, or R32 3.2L 24V VR6, please select which flange you would like.
















*PRICE = $193.37US + Shipping*




_Quote, originally posted by *16v CNC'ed Intake flange* »_
Fully CNC'ed from a solid chunk of T6061 material.Can be used with runners available from RMR.A perfect platform for building a custom manifold








*PRICE = $185US + Shipping*




_Quote, originally posted by *034 16v/V8 Exhaust Flange* »_
Stainless steel, 16v/3.6V8 head flange, laser cut to precise tolerance, 1/2" thick, gas shield used during laser cutting to prevent discoloration and oxidization of the metal. 
Center 2 holes are locating holes for the flange, the rest are oversized to allow expansion.








*PRICE = $69US + Shipping*



_Quote, originally posted by *034EFI 1.8t Exh Flange, CNC, SS* »_
Stainless steel (304), 1.8t exhaust flange, CNC machined, 3/8" material, the finest quality available. 1.61" ID exh port size.








*PRICE = $149US + Shipping*



_Quote, originally posted by *034EFI 2.7tt Exhaust Flange, 304 SS, CNC* »_
304 Stainless Steel, CNC machined Audi 2.7 twin turbo exhuast flange. The finest quality, precision machined from solid stainless steel, 3/8" thickness, 1.5" port ID.








*PRICE = $132.50US + Shipping*



_Quote, originally posted by *Exhaust Manifold Flange, 24-valve VR6* »_
Exhaust manifold flange for the 24v VR6 including R32, 1/2" 304SS, laser cut with shield gas for clean smooth cut.








*PRICE = $98US + Shipping*




_Quote, originally posted by *034EFI Turbo Inlet Flange, T3* »_
The same flange used in 034EFI Headers, CNC milled 304 SS, 1/2" thick. These flanges are not laser or plasma cut, CNC milled, ultra tight tolerance, perfectly straight, the finest quality we could build. 
Garret T3 spec, 10mmx1.5mm threaded holes. 








*PRICE = $42.50US + Shipping*



_Quote, originally posted by *Header Collector, 4 Cylinder* »_
4 Cylinder header collector for use with Schedule 10 tubing, (can be used with Sch 40 as well but overkill), 304SS.
Collector perfectly fit, tubes are first CNC machined, then TIG tacked together. Simply finish weld and fit with runners, can also be supplied with your flange of choice.
Parts in stock and typically ship within 24 hours of purchase. 
*Please Note you can have a T3 Flange welded onto the collector for extra!*








*PRICE = $65US + Shipping*


*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order.
Thanks










_Modified by INA at 3:05 AM 3-14-2009_


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

Any mild steel 8v flanges?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (spasticone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spasticone* »_Any mild steel 8v flanges? 

Individually or as a complete flange?


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

Complete would be nice!


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*

_Modified by bjtgtr at 1:45 PM 10-7-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_Hey There INA,
I was wondering if you guys sell 1.8T intake manifold flanges? Thanks for your time









Yes,small or big port?


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*

_Modified by bjtgtr at 1:45 PM 10-7-2008_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_Big Port







What is the price? Thanks again for getting back to me.









Check your pm.


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

how about a intake flange for a 2.0 16v?


----------



## Lag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good deals!


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (Lag)*

super dealz now i need to get my welding skills up to par.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JettaConA-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaConA-G60* »_how about a intake flange for a 2.0 16v?

Anyone else want 1 of these?


----------



## ACschnitzer23 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

Sent IM,
Looking for 12v vr6 lower intake manifold flange where bolts to cylinder head in aluminum, and OBDI TB flange, for a home made short runner


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ACschnitzer23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACschnitzer23* »_Sent IM,
Looking for 12v vr6 lower intake manifold flange where bolts to cylinder head in aluminum, and OBDI TB flange, for a home made short runner 

Sure!
Was actually working on this right now.Who else wants 1?


----------



## kraftaroni (Feb 1, 2005)

how about a 6 into 1 collector?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (kraftaroni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kraftaroni* »_how about a 6 into 1 collector?

No market for it...


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*

mk4 12v vr head flange?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (MK1 Rabbit GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1 Rabbit GTI* »_mk4 12v vr head flange?

Working on it.


----------



## weiRtech (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
No market for it...

i beg to differ.... what about toyotas, nissans, bmws and audis?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (weiRtech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weiRtech* »_i beg to differ.... what about toyotas, nissans, bmws and audis?

I am sure there are other companies that make a 6 into 1 collector out there with a T4 flange.I prefer to make products for a market that needs them.If you NEED a 6 into 1 collector simply pm me your details and we will get under way on the making process. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*

Yes please.
1x 16v Intake flange (Al)
1x 16v Exhaust flange (SS)
1x Collector
IM with price please.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

16V intake flanges being done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_16V intake flanges being done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

how much? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (pr0zac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pr0zac* »_
how much? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Will let you guys know soon enough.


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

any split turbine T4 flanges?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_any split turbine T4 flanges?

Yup,
need a collector with it?


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (pr0zac)*

I would like a 16v intake flange as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







mine is a 1,8L..same as a 2.0L one,right?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (junkyardjockey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *junkyardjockey* »_I would like a 16v intake flange as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







mine is a 1,8L..same as a 2.0L one,right?

Intake manifold flanges should be in this week...the more we make the more they sell!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

2.0 FSI exhaust flange please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_2.0 FSI exhaust flange please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









I have an 8V exhaust flange here that was cut some time ago...anyone interested in it?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_








I have an 8V exhaust flange here that was cut some time ago...anyone interested in it?

how much?


----------



## ontrack (May 27, 2007)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

Please IM me a price on a 16v intake flange http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

24V exhaust manifold flange now available as well as 6 into 1 collectors.
16V intake flanges still being made.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

Would a (or 2 or 3) 8V counterflow intake flange(s) be possible? preferably SS but i'd settle for Mild if it meant getting one or not. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_Would a (or 2 or 3) 8V counterflow intake flange(s) be possible? preferably SS but i'd settle for Mild if it meant getting one or not. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

SS intake flange?


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

I'd take one in Alum. too. All I saw on the first page were steel, no alum so i was kinda keeping with the theme i guess...lol


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_I'd take one in Alum. too. All I saw on the first page were steel, no alum so i was kinda keeping with the theme i guess...lol

Sent you a PM


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

I would be interested in a few as well


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (Eganx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eganx* »_I would be interested in a few as well

A few?


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! ([email protected])*

ya, I was just trying to figure how I'd incorporate the injector boss with the port shape on the head. I believe I'v got something that would work. but right off the bat, I'd only need one to try my method. if it goes well, I'd take a few every so often. if you made these flanges would the port shape be taken from the gasket or the head? as I'd rather not have to gasket match the flange. how thick would they be? would they be 6061?


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (Eganx)*

I also meant to ask about a 2.5 exhaust flange. made any yet?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (Eganx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eganx* »_I also meant to ask about a 2.5 exhaust flange. made any yet?

For the Rabbit?


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (secondgen)*

How about a stainless 12v VR6 exhaust manifold flange and an upper 12v VR6 aluminum intake manifold flange?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_How about a stainless 12v VR6 exhaust manifold flange and an upper 12v VR6 aluminum intake manifold flange?

I can have the exhaust manifold flange made up but not the upper intake


----------



## petrified.rabbit (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Anyone else want 1 of these?


i know i am REALLY REALLY late but, i do i do...
16v intake flange...


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

hey INA, could you make a turbo flange based off of a gasket? the turbo is a goofy diesel item, split flange. I can get a pic and dimensions.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_hey INA, could you make a turbo flange based off of a gasket? the turbo is a goofy diesel item, split flange. I can get a pic and dimensions.

email it to me.Who else wants a 16V intake flange?I have some CNC machined ones....really nice.


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

IMed


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
email it to me.Who else wants a 16V intake flange?I have some CNC machined ones....really nice.









where did you get them?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (zornig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zornig* »_
where did you get them?









They call him the king of fab ....want one?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*









You almost want to just hang one : 185US a pop.I have 9 to go!


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_








You almost want to just hang one : 185US a pop.I have 9 to go!

any chance you can make me one of these for my r32 motor?


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

how about a 16V intake flange in stainless???





















you know what i'm talking about. i'll also need a TB flange for the TB you sold me, in stainless.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*

TTT for some nice stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (zornig)*

shizzle. Support those who support the brand.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fishecuss (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

l would love one of these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can you ship to england


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (fishecuss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishecuss* »_l would love one of these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can you ship to england









Sure do,
what do you need exactly?


----------



## fishecuss (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

16v intake flange as pictured







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (fishecuss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishecuss* »_16v intake flange as pictured







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Send a PM to zornig


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*

up


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (spasticone)*

I just started learning to TIG stainless, so now I want to build my manifold instead of buying a Kinetic one. It'll be going on an ABA head, so no need to worry about clearance in the webs for an intake manifold.
I'd be looking for:
1) ABA/8V stainless exhaust manifold flange
2) Standard T3 stainless inlet flange
3) 1.5" ID stainless collector to mate up to the T3 flange
I'm in Canada, so could I get a rough shipping estimate via USPS as well?
I'm also trying to figure out the best way to tap into the collector for an external 38mm wastegate. Cut a 1.5" hole in the collector and form a pipe to weld in going to the wg flange?
Thanks!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GLI_coupe* »_
1) ABA/8V stainless exhaust manifold flange
2) Standard T3 stainless inlet flange
3) 1.5" ID stainless collector to mate up to the T3 flange

Check your PM.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

2.7T exhaust flanges?
Bump!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

All PM's replied















We now have the ability to machine ANY flange you can think of.Simply send me the drawing in .dxf or another format of your choice and I will give you a quote 1 business day later.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crescent (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (zornig)*

These 16v intake flanges still available?...what about the runners? & velocity stacks/


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (Crescent)*

yes they are still avalible PM for details


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (zornig)*

Hey Zornig, what kind of cnc mill do you have?


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (Passenger Performance)*

I dont have one http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Im working with a local shop thats willing to teach http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They use mostly haas machines


----------



## muddy1 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

I'm not finding a street header for my 16 V Scirocco. Could you guys fab a "one off" street header?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (muddy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muddy1* »_I'm not finding a street header for my 16 V Scirocco. Could you guys fab a "one off" street header?









Techtonics tuning has?
What kind of header are you looking for exactly?


----------



## muddy1 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

I'm don't know a lot about the performance charcteristics of headers in general. I'm guessing though that the race headers that are on the market for the Scirocco are based on performance at WOT and aren't made for low to midrange torque for everyday driving. My assumptions are based on the fact that the TT exhaust has larger collector and main tubes to facilitate quicker exhaust flow at WOT. Narrower tubes might facilitate more torque at the lower to mid range power band. Again, I don't know enough about the performance gains and exhaust flow to make an informed decision. Maybe you can help?
On a lesser level too, the race headers aren't made to mate with the catalytic converters already on the car. Having said that though, NY State (located in Syracuse) does not require an emmisions test for my car, however they do require "the appearence" of a catalytic converter to pass inspection. I suppose I could find someone to TIG a coffee can onto the header....LOL
I've seen you guys offer a lot of amazing components for the Vortex community! I just purchased one of your pulley conversions for my alternator. You took the guess work out of that for me and I really appreciate it!!
I figuered it wouldn't hurt to ask if something could be made for the 16V engine. As long as it's not stupid $$, I could be interested. Thanks, Charlie


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (muddy1)*

You are looking at roughly $750US for a custom header.If you are interested in one let me know.


----------



## muddy1 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

That's a little steep for me. I was hoping for $400-$500 max. Thank you for looking into it for me! I'll probably just hollow out the cat. and use the stock downpipe for now. C


----------



## SINISAR32 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

I need an R32 setup
So that would be the exhaust flange, 6-1 Collector and a T4 flange
Trying to build a Eq. lenght mani and need some parts as well as some advice what size pipe I should use and what kind of material.
Let me know Issam


----------



## SINISAR32 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

Got my stuff...top notch product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (Passenger Performance)*

Inhouse CNC'ing services now available!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (Passenger Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Here you guys go...Hot off the CNC mill.Basically its a plenum plate that we CNC in house and attach it to an AEB lower intake manifold.Then the ports on the inside are cleaned up and polished.With 3" aluminum bends the sky is the limit for plenum building.
























p.s. If any of you are interested I have 3 of these that had a plenum welded on rather sloppy.Seeing that I dont deliver garbage to customers I decided to cut off the plenum and offer them up to anyone who has them time to build a plenum around it.Send me a PM for details.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

All PM's replied.
Thanks for the support


----------



## weiRtech (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (muddy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muddy1* »_That's a little steep for me. I was hoping for $400-$500 max. Thank you for looking into it for me! I'll probably just hollow out the cat. and use the stock downpipe for now. C

$750 for a one off header is damn cheap. nobody is willing to pay for custom work because they can buy crap that doesn't fit off ebay for $50.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (weiRtech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weiRtech* »_
$750 for a one off header is damn cheap. nobody is willing to pay for custom work because they can buy crap that doesn't fit off ebay for $50.

And then spend $150 repairing it every couple of months
Long term investment > short term investments
I laugh @ people getting tubular manifolds with laser cut flanges and non back purged welds.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (Issam Abed)*

Hey Issam,
Looking for a one piece mild steel 16v exhaust flange for rebuilding my individual flange TT race header.
Must be an older one. Individual flanges aren't what's supplied today on the newer ones.
LMK. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (Fast929)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast929* »_Hey Issam,
Looking for a one piece mild steel 16v exhaust flange for rebuilding my individual flange TT race header.
Must be an older one. Individual flanges aren't what's supplied today on the newer ones.
LMK. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sure I can do that.Send me a PM on the INA account or email me


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (Issam Abed)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! ([email protected])*

ttt for some good products


----------



## travisjb (May 25, 2007)

do you guys make a flange for the turbo to cat on an A4, KO3?


_Modified by travisjb at 6:50 PM 4-7-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (travisjb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travisjb* »_do you guys make a flange for the turbo to cat on an A4, KO3?


Yes we do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

2.5 5 cylinder intake flange?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_2.0 FSI exhaust flange please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What about 2L FSI intake manifold flanges ?? LMK thanks Bob.G


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
And then spend $150 repairing it every couple of months
Long term investment > short term investments
I laugh @ people getting tubular manifolds with laser cut flanges and non back purged welds.
I read this post and it made me a little curious as I've never heard of back purging before. I googled around and it seems like a legitimate thing to do, just a pain in the ass unless you do this type of thing all day and have an easy way to set it up. 
I also read about using "solar paste" I guess it's kink of like a flux that coats the inside of the weld to protect it from the atmosphere. Seems like it would have the same results, maybe a little extra clean up at the end.
I read about pickling solotions and pastes that remove the contamination after welding, That at least prevents the welds from rusting if nothing else. Just curious what your thoughts are on this stuff.


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (blackvento36)*

i've done plenty of back purging and have used solar flux too.
their use is application dependent. i'd use solar flux in an exhaust but never pre-turbo in a manifold. it converts to a ceramic/glass with the heat and prevents the uptake of oxygen. it works really well.
pickling paste just removes the discoloration from welding... it won't remove the smeg on the backside of a weld that wasn't purged or fluxed.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

How much for single 8v exhaust flanges. Didn't you say you had them separately/per cylinder?


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

I would be interested in a mild steel 8v exhaust flange if you guys had any made.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_I would be interested in a mild steel 8v exhaust flange if you guys had any made.

We can make them but only in batches of 5....so you need 4 more people.


----------



## weiRtech (Jan 17, 2006)

why not sell 1 to the guy and throw the other 4 on the shelf for the next 4 people who want one. sure they may sit for a bit, but isn't keeping a small inventory part of customer service when meeting quick turnarounds? makes sense to me.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weiRtech* »_why not sell 1 to the guy and throw the other 4 on the shelf for the next 4 people who want one. sure they may sit for a bit, but isn't keeping a small inventory part of customer service when meeting quick turnarounds? makes sense to me.

We have a 10V flange for $140 USD that we can cut for 8V fitment but who would spend $140 on an 8V flange?
How many Honda B18C manifolds you have sitting on the shelves @ wiertech?Customer service is all fine and dandy but I am sure by now you know that limited shelf stock = profits invested in other lucrative avenues.
I would rather do a batch of 5 - make it a priority for cutting in 2 days and have 5 happy customers than do a batch of 5,sell 1 and have 4 sitting on a shelf only to sell them @ cost 2 years down the road because no one bought them.
That makes _business_ sense to me.


----------



## weiRtech (Jan 17, 2006)

i don't stock any manifolds for any car. 99% of the stuff we do is one off. anyone can pay $100 for an ebay manifold that doens't fit properly just to have it break a couple weeks later.
i understand not wanting to have a large inventory. high overhead can lead to problems... but the market for fabrication products is limited to small individual sales unless you have large contracts with really big companies. i don't, so i focus on customer service. from what i've seen, you do too. i agree, $140 for a flange is pretty pricey, but if it is stainless, that is reasonable i think.


----------



## joe90 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

Hi Issam,
Can you supply 1x VR6 12 valve OBD1 and 1x VR6 12 valve OBD2 throttle flanges in 1/2" aluminum.
Can you also do them with a machined spigot to allow 3" tube to be welded on.
Please let me know if you can supply these, need them ASAP








Thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (joe90)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe90* »_Hi Issam,
Can you supply 1x VR6 12 valve OBD1 and 1x VR6 12 valve OBD2 throttle flanges in 1/2" aluminum.
Can you also do them with a machined spigot to allow 3" tube to be welded on.
Please let me know if you can supply these, need them ASAP








Thanks

Sure,
I have the throttle body flanges in stock actually but I will have to rework them for the spigot.
Email me today if you can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackyltardvaark* »_Be Carefull everyone!!!!!!

I bought parts from INA, and have had good luck in past. Customer service has changed. Incorrect parts were shipped 2.5 months late, and was lied too about shipping, and parts that i ordered were not correct. Crappy seller will not repair problem, because he screwed up

1. UPS screwed up....not INA Engineering
2. How many times did I call you!?








3. I am trying to work with you but you are being unreasonable!
4. You are bitching because you ordered 1/2" flanges and recieved 10mm thick flanges?








I will let the manifold builders in here be the judge.If you want to resolve this Troy you have my contact #.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

I've been buying from Issam for years now.
Never had a problem.


_Modified by mcdub at 8:50 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
4. You are bitching because you ordered 1/2" flanges and recieved 10mm thick flanges?








: 

dude ordered .5in flange, and got a .4in flange....
i mean.....come on.....


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

Situation has been dealt with and the flanges are in a new home.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

4th of July bump for Issam and INA


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (travisjb)*

Do you guys have an 2.0 FSI exhaust flange?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_
Do you guys have an 2.0 FSI exhaust flange?
Cheers
Massboykie

Yes we do
send me an email for further details.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

Issam, 
Five cylinder collector? I'll be building my manifold soon, and having a tacked collector would take hours out of the build.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Issam, 
Five cylinder collector? I'll be building my manifold soon, and having a tacked collector would take hours out of the build. 

Jon I can get one made for you
what flange you want on it?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Jon I can get one made for you
what flange you want on it?

We could talk about flange, but I can do that part myself depending on cost. T4 flange. Price me just tacked and welded with flange. Thanks.


----------



## BTEK Fab (Feb 8, 2007)

do you have 12V Vr6 exhaust flanges and intake flanges to the cylinder head?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-3.0* »_do you have 12V Vr6 exhaust flanges and intake flanges to the cylinder head?

We can make them.
send me an email.


----------



## We.B.Dubbin (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-3.0)*

Hey, just curious what's your plan - why do you need a custom exhaust manifold?
Asking 'cause I'm thinking about grabbing a Kinetic turbo kit for my 12v VR6. Might be fun to build a custom kit, but not sure about cost


----------



## joe90 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

Last time I enquired about these you told me you could not make them as there was no demand, you would not just make one


----------



## BTEK Fab (Feb 8, 2007)

email sent...
i am building an intercooled intake manifold and custom header for this...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4477776


----------



## ecd0304 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-3.0)*

12v vr6 exhaust flange?


----------



## We.B.Dubbin (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (ecd0304)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ecd0304* »_12v vr6 exhaust flange?
 ditto
and how about the intake flange?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ecd0304)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ecd0304* »_12v vr6 exhaust flange?

Can make it if we have 5 people on board.
SO get 3 more and we will be good to go.


----------



## We.B.Dubbin (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

What if I want to fab my own? What are the machining tolerances like on these parts?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (We.B.Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *We.B.Dubbin* »_What if I want to fab my own? What are the machining tolerances like on these parts?

fab your own plate?
Sure go ahead but we machine to standard industry practices.If you want a tighter tolerance we can accommodate that but we are an Engineering firm,not Joe Schmoe with a design program....


----------



## ftwelder (Feb 27, 2008)

the days of calling out machining tolerences for external car parts are pretty much over. CNC machines (that we all are using) are far more accurate and consistant than is required for the job. On the few flanges that I have had to make myself (yup, I am another INA customer) I have found that ports in the heads move around a bit from one head to the next.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ftwelder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ftwelder* »_On the few flanges that I have had to make myself (yup, I am another INA customer)

I should be the one saying I am your customer!!
Your aluminum welding work is nothing short of Amazing Frank!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (INA)*

FSI exhaust and and inlet flanges please!


----------



## We.B.Dubbin (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (ftwelder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ftwelder* »_ports in the heads move around a bit from one head to the next
 Are you saying that you're best off to take measurements off the actual head and produce a CAD program for the CNC that way?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'd be in for a 12V exhaust flange


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_I'd be in for a 12V exhaust flange

2 more people needed.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Oh man.... Mike's motor is so gorgeous on the engine dyno


----------



## We.B.Dubbin (May 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

I'm interested. What would the price be?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (We.B.Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *We.B.Dubbin* »_I'm interested. What would the price be?

We can get the cost down to about 135-140/flange if we have 5 people on board.


----------



## We.B.Dubbin (May 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
We can get the cost down to about 135-140/flange if we have 5 people on board.

sounds good. count me in


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Ok need 1 more.


----------



## We.B.Dubbin (May 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_need 1 more

Fine. I'll take the fifth one too.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (We.B.Dubbin)*

mk2 16v turbo - 1
We.B.Dubbin - 2
ecd0304 - 1
VR6-3.0 - 1
Are all of you on board for a 12V VR6 exhaust flange?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'd probably have to wait for more people to get on board so that the cost would go down..


----------



## We.B.Dubbin (May 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Are all of you on board for a 12V VR6 exhaust flange?

Yeah


----------



## joe90 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_mk2 16v turbo - 1
We.B.Dubbin - 2
ecd0304 - 1
VR6-3.0 - 1
Are all of you on board for a 12V VR6 exhaust flange?

If it's not too late, count me in for one.
What grade stainless steel & thickness will these flanges be machined from?
Thanks.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (joe90)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe90* »_
If it's not too late, count me in for one.
What grade stainless steel & thickness will these flanges be machined from?
Thanks.

Thickness will be around 10mm or so (basically 1/2" milled down)


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

so funny that frank buys threw my man Issam.


----------



## ftwelder (Feb 27, 2008)

issam has been a big help with parts for products I make and sell as well as helping me get the right products for my own car.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (ftwelder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ftwelder* »_issam has been a big help with parts for products I make and sell as well as helping me get the right products for my own car. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

How many people are interested in the 8v exhaust flanges in mild steel? How many more people would we need?


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*

how about the 3 bolt flanges for the down pipe on an r32 where the down pipe bolts up to the manifolds. Not sure but they might be the same as a reg vr6 downpipe flange. I need 2 of them in stainless

also could you send me pricing on a stainless r32 exhaust flange, divided t4 flange and a 6 into 1 collector. all stainless. thanks


_Modified by misc.motorsports at 7:16 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misc.motorsports* »_how about the 3 bolt flanges for the down pipe on an r32 where the down pipe bolts up to the manifolds. Not sure but they might be the same as a reg vr6 downpipe flange. I need 2 of them in stainless

also could you send me pricing on a stainless r32 exhaust flange, divided t4 flange and a 6 into 1 collector. all stainless. thanks


I have those
I assume you mean that goes between the manifold and the downpipe
send me an email and I will take care of you.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*

Hey Issam, did you ever end up having any 12v vr6 exhaust manifold flanges made? In a bit of a hurry to get one if you've got any laying around.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Hey Issam, did you ever end up having any 12v vr6 exhaust manifold flanges made? In a bit of a hurry to get one if you've got any laying around.









Lee
I am going to cut 5 this week
do you want 1?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*

Jesse might be doing a small run of vr6 manifolds. PM me some info on the flanges (thickness, price, etc.). I'd be interested for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Jesse might be doing a small run of vr6 manifolds. PM me some info on the flanges (thickness, price, etc.). I'd be interested for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ill post it here.
165 USD for a SS flange.
We start with 1/2" SS plate and then mill it down to approx 10mm
is that enough?


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

Im interested in an 8v counterflow exhaust mani, a 4to1 collector and a 3 bolt flange for a 2.25" to connect to my exhaust.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIGTITDI* »_Im interested in an 8v counterflow exhaust mani, a 4to1 collector and a 3 bolt flange for a 2.25" to connect to my exhaust.

Exhaust manifold or flange?


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

The manifold, flange and the collector. So all three if you make the flanges.


_Modified by MKIGTITDI at 9:03 AM 11-3-2009_


----------



## ftwelder (Feb 27, 2008)

do you have 16 V with injector bosses?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (ftwelder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ftwelder* »_do you have 16 V with injector bosses? 

probably not,but they can be made easy.


----------



## dankDUB (Nov 21, 2006)

Why no 12v vr6 intake flanges??


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FABDEPOT - You want to build your own manifold then look in here! (INA)*

IM sent
Looking to send payment


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (dankDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankDUB* »_Why no 12v vr6 intake flanges??

Whats wrong with the stock lower?


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

can you make a 16v intake flange in 304ss with inj bosses? SS manifold would rock with my 304ss intercooler pipe, I built one in 03 with aluminum and still run it but couldn't cut vary thick flange at the time and it sucked to do by hand, let me know.
Thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Autoboost-tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Autoboost-tech* »_can you make a 16v intake flange in 304ss with inj bosses? SS manifold would rock with my 304ss intercooler pipe, I built one in 03 with aluminum and still run it but couldn't cut vary thick flange at the time and it sucked to do by hand, let me know.
Thanks

email me


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (INA)*

no 8v love


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_no 8v love









What you need?


----------



## peat_yt mk2 (Oct 20, 2005)

could you give me a price for 3.6 v6 (R36) inlet flange?
aluminum 15mm 
like this one 
















also a price for this flange with the injector ports.








cheers pete


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (peat_yt mk2)*

do you have 16v intake mani flanges available in steel? not really looking for aluminum
thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (zrobb3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zrobb3* »_do you have 16v intake mani flanges available in steel? not really looking for aluminum
thanks









Wont do steel

_Quote, originally posted by *peat_yt mk2* »_could you give me a price for 3.6 v6 (R36) inlet flange?
cheers pete

$320 USD...come with the injector ports as shown above


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

need price on intake runners for an Aba


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_need price on intake runners for an Aba 

Runners or plenum plate?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Runners or plenum plate?



_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Runners or plenum plate?


i think runners?ROund not oval right?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_
i think runners?ROund not oval right?

I meant the plate that bolts to the cylinder head. Or you just want RMR runners?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
I meant the plate that bolts to the cylinder head. Or you just want RMR runners?


I want just the runners lol


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

what about a 16v flange with out the injector holes for a carbed setup? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rickysinister)*

Any stuff for 20v I-5? Specifically, intake w/injector ports.
Thanks!
Brendan


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

any more info on these RMR 16v runners?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

how about 1.8t intake flange, big port, with injector ports in it??


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

hi , im looking for air horns , something like 45mmID on the narrower side and 150mm lenght , www.velocity-of-sound.com have them but just asking , check with me in PM thanks


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

What's the price on a Vr6 throttle body plate, 1/2" aluminum?


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

INA said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *JettaConA-G60* »_how about a intake flange for a 2.0 16v?
> 
> Anyone else want 1 of these?


I do! I would like a flange made out of plain steel(not stainless)of the joint between the lower & upper 1/2 that would allow you to make a custom intake & bolt it to the lower 1/2


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

speed51133! said:


> how about 1.8t intake flange, big port, with injector ports in it??


Made 1 of these years ago.Could make it again if there was interest.


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

Hey, got all my parts fro my 16v sri 2 weeks ago. :beer:

Thanks, Mike


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

I would like to see a flange made up that would go between the joint of the lower & upper intake on a 16v;that would bolt to the lower half of the intake & would allow me to build an intake off of that..that I would buy


----------



## junkyardjockey (Nov 11, 2001)

Crescent said:


> These 16v intake flanges still available?...what about the runners? & velocity stacks/


 you can do 16v flanges and intake runners too?? sign me up!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

junkyardjockey said:


> you can do 16v flanges and intake runners too?? sign me up!


 Runners and velocity stacks we usually sell RMR components. 

I am very sorry I have not posted or updated this thread in a while. We have had a few requests for some custom work and when we give the time frame to people they get all bent out of shape. If we do not have it in STOCK or we have not made the component before then expect to: 


pay a premium for it 

wait for it 

 

Very few people understand what it is like to own and operate a CNC Mill. The reason people (like us) use CNC Mill's is for the ability to run MULTIPLE parts in the same pass while charging for the same labour. I can not stop the machine making multiple parts booked months in advance to program and make 1 single flange. 

Contrary to popular belief, designing a component in solidworks is the easiest step. That file needs to be inputed into the Mill frame and a tooling path has to be created. 

We will make whatever component you want but there is a 6 week minimum wait time and 15 piece minimum order. So lets say you want a 3.6 VR6 FSI intake flange and you do not have the file , we will draw the file for you , supply you with a quote for those 15 pieces (including the engineering time) and charge you for the 15 pieces BEFORE any work commences. 
We are not afraid to handle any project but at the same time the machines are not sitting here collecting dust. If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask.:thumbup:


----------



## chopshopinc (Feb 6, 2010)

Great service and great prices. Thanks for everything.

I will be back to see you soon.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

chopshopinc said:


> Great service and great prices. Thanks for everything.
> 
> I will be back to see you soon.


You are welcome


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

did you get that 24v exhaust flange sent out yet?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

bmxrado said:


> did you get that 24v exhaust flange sent out yet?


Yes Dave
shipped yesterday:thumbup:
Thanks for the support.


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

INA said:


> .......Very few people understand what it is like to own and operate a CNC Mill. The reason people (like us) use CNC Mill's is for the ability to run MULTIPLE parts in the same pass while charging for the same labour. I can not stop the machine making multiple parts booked months in advance to program and make 1 single flange.....
> 
> We are not afraid to handle any project but at the same time the machines are not sitting here collecting dust. If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask.:thumbup:.....


I have a buddy that runs a machine shop and the first part I didn't understand till I had him make a flange for me. And the second is just rule of thumb if the machines aren't running you aren't making money 
:thumbup:


Have you made vr6 manifold to downpipe flanges? If so got any on the shelf or how much for 8 of them stainless 1/2"?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

zcxerxes said:


> I have a buddy that runs a machine shop and the first part I didn't understand till I had him make a flange for me. And the second is just rule of thumb if the machines aren't running you aren't making money
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Have you made vr6 manifold to downpipe flanges? If so got any on the shelf or how much for 8 of them stainless 1/2"?


The hexagonal flange or the triangular flange?


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

Triangle


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

Got my 24v exhaust manifold flange, looks awesome can't wait to get started thanks alot.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

zcxerxes said:


> Triangle


Send me an email.
Thanks for the support guys.
:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All PM's Replied. Thank you for the continued support!:heart:


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

where can i find a 6 into divided t4 collector?


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

my2000APB said:


> where can i find a 6 into divided t4 collector?


???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry I just saw this now. 

Send Issam an email and he will discuss your options :thumbup:
[email protected]


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

looking for a 8v exhaust flange..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Send us an email. :thumbup:
[email protected]


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry I just saw this now.
> 
> Send Issam an email and he will discuss your options :thumbup:
> [email protected]


Mail sent


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the support :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 
Issam is on his honeymoon and will be back shortly. All orders placed will be processed upon his return. If you're checking the status of an already placed order, please send us an email at [email protected] and he will get back to you as soon as he can. If anyone has any product inquiries or tech questions, as always feel free to pm me.

Thanks
Isaac


----------



## itscarve (Apr 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Sent an email, hope to hear back soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

How about a T3 Log Manifold Flange like on the first page, cut for 1.5" sch40 weldel pipe, and made out of mild steel?

And tial 38mm v-band inlet/outlet flanges in mild steel?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> How about a T3 Log Manifold Flange like on the first page, cut for 1.5" sch40 weldel pipe, and made out of mild steel?
> 
> And tial 38mm v-band inlet/outlet flanges in mild steel?


 As always, you can send us an email or pm. 
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving
From all of us here at INA Engineering


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Our Christmas sales are still going on!!! :snowcool:


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

looking for intake flange for aba like the usrt intake has


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

JakRabit said:


> looking for intake flange for aba like the usrt intake has


 Not currently making any


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

who is making them


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

are there any 16v billet im flanges available?


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

my2000APB said:


> are there any 16v billet im flanges available?


???


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

my2000APB said:


> are there any 16v billet im flanges available?


for RMR runner?


----------



## scottgti (Sep 28, 2007)

INA said:


> for RMR runner?


Yes.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

scottgti said:


> Yes.


I believe we have 2 in stock.
send over an email and ill check inventory on Monday.


----------

